# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  موسوعة قصص أطفال بالصورة و الصوت

## الوسادة

*

موقع يحتوي على قصص رائعة للأطفال فيديو صوت و صورة 


http://www.rafed.net/child/stories/motion/motion.html


مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلميلي شو مواضيعك مفيدة  :04f8b3e14f:

----------

